# Good memory for overclocking



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Going to upgrade to 4g. whats a good brand for overclocking in the 100$ range. The purchase needs to be from tigerdirect. Father is sending back memory he didnt use so that where mines gona come from i suppose. Unless there is something 10x better on the egg. once again thanks for all the help. This place and the people are great ray:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

corsair make really good memory for overclocking, as do OCz and geil (blackdragon version only).

If you gonna be overclocking it or using a system in general if you want 4GB it best to get 2 2GB sticks and run them in dual channel. 800MHz-1066MHz would be best if your running a core 2 duo or quad.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Current system is as follow.

P5kpl-am se mobo

XFX 4770. I know should have gotten the 5770. Couldnt pull the bones so i oc this puppy.

Corsair 650w

E5200 oc 3.44ghz

Right now i have 2g g.skill 800mhz running 667 4-4-4-12. My question is do all dx10 games use over a gig of memory or is this AvP game just a freak? Should probably get better memory anyway. Cant seem to oc my cpu any higher than 3.6 (unstable of course) but this seems to be memory related. Wouldnt post at 3.0ghz with ram at 800mhz which was around 960mhz memory i believe

Think it runs at or around 900mhz when oc. from what iv read this sucks lol. Whats good OCZ wise? The platinum or the gold?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the gold for OCz

It depends on the OS you are running to how much ram you really need. I would always go for 4GB on core 2 duo systems regardless of what OS I used. I see you are running Windows 7 so I would get 4GB.

If your system will take it get 4GB 1066MHz this will allow you for a better overclock.

If your ram is 800MHz and your running it at 900MHz your running a risk of damaging it unless you have messed with the timmings and voltages. Typically when you overclock the tham should be in line with the FSB. Take mine for example my FSB is at 443 which if I run at a 1:1 ration the 1066MHz ram would be running at 886MHz or 1064MHz at a 5:6 but still within its limit.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> the gold for OCz
> 
> It depends on the OS you are running to how much ram you really need. I would always go for 4GB on core 2 duo systems regardless of what OS I used. I see you are running Windows 7 so I would get 4GB.
> 
> ...


Well the timings are at 4-4-4-12. volts were left at 1.8 as it will still post and run fine with zero errors. Specs say 1.8-2.0 is the "safe" range for the memory i have. Im also using 64bit win7

According to the mobo manual it does and will support 1066 memory. 800 is the standard for this board though. Should i go with 1066? Also i can not change my multiplier for the memory. This board is quite basic and locks it at 3 to 5 FSB/Memory. 

I think i see what your suggesting. buying 1066 will let me run a lower memory setting like 800 or 677 and crank the fsb without hurting the memory. Correct thinking?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

MonsterMiata said:


> Well the timings are at 4-4-4-12. volts were left at 1.8 as it will still post and run fine with zero errors. Specs say 1.8-2.0 is the "safe" range for the memory i have. Im also using 64bit win7
> 
> According to the mobo manual it does and will support 1066 memory. 800 is the standard for this board though. Should i go with 1066? Also i can not change my multiplier for the memory. This board is quite basic and locks it at 3 to 5 FSB/Memory.
> 
> I think i see what your suggesting. buying 1066 will let me run a lower memory setting like 800 or 677 and crank the fsb without hurting the memory. Correct thinking?


yes, you wont need to go as low as 667 actually that would make things slower but getting the 1066MHz ram should allow you to up the FSB even more whilst maintaining the ram speed of between 800 and 1066. Just remember you will have to start with the overclock from the begginning when you put in the new ram (a CMOS reset or setting BIOS back to default would be best) then put the new ram in and overclock again and set the ram voltage to manufacturers stated level.

I never change the multiplier when I overclock.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

im having trouble finding memory that falls within my mobos volts range for memory. my setting are 1.8, 2.0 and 2.25. most of the memory i see operates at 2.1. Will i kill it at 2.25 or will 2.0 be enough?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> yes, you wont need to go as low as 667 actually that would make things slower but getting the 1066MHz ram should allow you to up the FSB even more whilst maintaining the ram speed of between 800 and 1066. Just remember you will have to start with the overclock from the begginning when you put in the new ram (a CMOS reset or setting BIOS back to default would be best) then put the new ram in and overclock again and set the ram voltage to manufacturers stated level.
> 
> I never change the multiplier when I overclock.


Me i see no reason to change it. reading suggest the cpus limit is around 300mhz or so. highest stable for me has been 275. So i have quite a bit left to go. not to mention the added benefit of faster ram.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

not all cpus are equal someone with same setup as you may get higher than you, you may be at your limit. But getting better ram should help you get a bit more out if it.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

OCZ Dual Channel Platinum 4096MB PC8500 DDR2 1066MHz Memory (2 x 2048MB)

OCZ Reaper Dual Channel 4GB PC8500 DDR2 Memory - 1066MHz 4096MB (2 x 2048MB)

OCZ Fatal1ty 4GB Dual Channel PC8500 DDR2 1066MHz (2x2048MB)


Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X 4096MB PC8500 DDR2 Memory - 1066MHz Dual Channel (2x2048) CL5

Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X 4096MB PC8500 Memory - DDR2 1066MHz Dual Channel (2x2048) CL7

Out of all these modules which would u choose. and do you recommend that i declock my computer a little so the ram is back at 800mhz or so?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like iv narrowed my search down to these two.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227289

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227298

Which would you guys choose? Both are same price. They look exactly the same spec wise minus the heat spreader.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X 4096MB PC8500 DDR2 Memory - 1066MHz Dual Channel (2x2048) CL5 or this OCZ Fatal1ty 4GB Dual Channel PC8500 DDR2 1066MHz (2x2048MB)


----------



## mytech7 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Friend,
Use Corsair PC2-6400 Running very stable with my 10% OC 880Mhz timing 4-4-4-12.

Thanks,
James


----------

